# Picture request



## breadfan35 (Nov 12, 2003)

Ok, I'm new and not 100% sure this is even the right forum to post this request in, but here goes. I would like to know if anyone has a picture of the Tengwar Cursive text around the One Ring in a circle, on a solid background. If you do could you post it?


----------



## breadfan35 (Nov 17, 2003)

Guess not.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 17, 2003)

How about this?


----------



## Sarah (Nov 17, 2003)

or this?


----------



## Sarah (Nov 17, 2003)

Does this work?


----------



## Sarah (Nov 17, 2003)

I bet this is what u were looking for.


----------



## breadfan35 (Nov 19, 2003)

Wow, thanks alot *Sarah*.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcomes. Glad I could be of service *curtsies*


----------



## celebdraug (Nov 25, 2003)

where did you find them?


----------



## Sarah (Nov 25, 2003)

Google. Such an awesome program.


----------

